# USASFC(A) premiers new documentary



## Ravage (Oct 3, 2008)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/October/081002-03.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Oct. 2, 2008) — The U.S. Army Special Forces Command (Airborne) held a movie premier screening of a new documentary entitled, “Why We Fight Now - The Global War on Terror” Wednesday night at the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School here.







The event was hosted by the USASFC(A) commanding general, Brig. Gen. Michael S. Repass. Dignitaries that were present included Tony Rand, N.C. state senator; Tony Chavonne, City of Fayetteville mayor; Tommy Bolton, civilian aide to the Secretary of the Army; Lt. Gen. Robert Wagner, commanding general of U.S. Army Special Operations Command; Maj. Gen. John Mulholland, who recently relinquished command of Central Command’s Special Operations Command; and Maj. Gen. Thomas Csrnko, commanding general of the USAJFKSWCS. 

“For the benefit of our nation and the world, it is time that the truth be known about the United States Army Special Forces - who we are, what we do - and what great potential we bear for the advancement of freedom, peace and stability across the world,” said Repass. “Though Special Forces have been traditionally known as the ‘Quiet Professionals,’ we can no longer afford to be the ‘Silent Professionals.’ For the military and diplomatic ‘challenges of our time,’ this story must be told.”

*About the Movie*

Remembering the famed director Frank Capra’s ground breaking World War II film series, entitled “Why We Fight,” this new program is an original and innovative documentary produced for the U.S. Army Special Forces by Frank Capra Jr. and Cape Fear Filmworks, in association with EUE Screen Gems Studios.

This documentary was Capra Jr.’s last movie, as he died shortly after production was complete. Prior to his death, he filmed an introduction for the movie that details its link to his father’s film series, while explaining how Army Special Forces are currently engaging America’s enemies around the globe.   

“This may be one of the most important films to come out on winning the global war on terror, the fight of this generation, the challenge of our time,” said Capra Jr. when describing the impact of this movie.  

One of the primary goals for the video project is to educate audiences about U.S. Army Special Forces’ roles in current and future fights. For over 50 years, U.S. Army Special Forces have conducted missions in support of the indirect approach, such as unconventional warfare and foreign internal defense. While Army Special Forces have also performed other core missions, such as direct action and special reconnaissance, it is clearly the force of choice to conduct unconventional warfare and foreign internal defense due to it mastery of those missions as indicated by its experience.  

Informing audiences about Special Forces commanding prominence in these missions may assist in sustaining the force in the years to come. SF will accomplish this by encouraging long term predictable support for its forces during its high operational tempo in this time of persistent conflict.

The video gives a very rare and comprehensive view into who Green Berets really are, why they fight, and how they are uniquely qualified and appropriate as a military and diplomatic force to represent our nation to the world. We also see how they effectively join together with groups, nations, military and government leaders worldwide against the tyranny of insurgency and in the conduct the War on Terror.

True to their motto - De Oppresso Liber - TO FREE THE OPPRESSED, their primary focus is to build trust with the local populace and to bond together with them and their nations to fight against and vanquish our common enemies.

These Warrior-Diplomats are constantly on the move, deploying across the globe to nearly 100 countries annually. At the invitation of foreign ambassadors, they train the military forces of other nations to defend their own people and their own freedom. 

They learn language, customs and culture and earn a special kinship with the people of other lands. They facilitate civil assistance projects and responsive governance. They provide vital medical and veterinary aid. And by helping people to help themselves and by offering them some means and hope for a better way of life, they are also helping to protect America. 

This film is about those men, as told from the Special Forces Soldier’s perspective, who protect our country and the world from the specter and stranglehold of insurgency and from the tyranny of global terror. 

In World War II, the U.S. Army Chief of Staff, Gen. George C. Marshall recalled the Academy Award winning director Frank Capra back to active duty military service to produce what would become known as “Why We Fight” film series to inform new Soldiers of why they were called upon to fight in an overseas war, and why it was so important for our nation and our world at peril.

In this film, with conviction and clarity, Green Berets tell the audience in their own words, “Why We Fight Now,” in the War on Terror.







> ]Maj. Gen. Thomas Csrnko, Commanding General, John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School, and Brig. Gen. Michael S. Repass, Commanding General, U.S. Army Special Forces Command, in conversation during the reception following the premiere of the documentary, "Why We Fight - Now" last night at Fort Bragg, N.C. (Photo courtesy of USASFC(A) Public Affairs Office)









> Lt.Col. (ret.) William Flaman and Col. (ret.) Andy Anderson, both former special forces Soldiers, discuss the film, "Why We Fight - Now," during the reception following the premiere last night at Fort Bragg, N.C. (Photo courtesy of USASFC(A) Public Affairs Office)


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for that story Ravage!! Now I gotta see the movie!

[1st pic - Brendan O'Conner in the background - ;)]


----------



## x SF med (Oct 3, 2008)

I may need to see this one...  Thanks Rav.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 3, 2008)

Figured that a docu would be on TV insted of a cinema. Ohh well, we shall see. I'm sure it's not gonna be shown here in Poland so I'll have to get it otherwise.


----------



## tigerstr (Oct 4, 2008)

*how can someone buy it?*

Sounds like a great documentary to have. Thanks Ravage. It was about time for SF to quit being so quite about their unique capabilities. 

Does anybody know how this film can be purchased? I live in Greece so I have to get it by on line buying.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 4, 2008)

tigerstr said:


> It was about time for SF to quit being so quite about their unique capabilities.


 
I'll have to disagree with you there.  Some things aren't made public for legitimate reasons.


----------



## tigerstr (Oct 4, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I'll have to disagree with you there.  Some things aren't made public for legitimate reasons.



I think you misunderstood me. 

The thing with SF is that if someone searches around (and has some knowledge to start with) will find lots of *official* info, some of which probably should not be available, for OPSEC reasons.

But on the other hand, awareness of their role and capabilities in a general public and/or politician level, seems not to be where it should be (compared to SEALs for instance).

I have noticed some old SF hands being highly critical of this (comparing it to older periods and even the JFK era).  

One thing that got SF in the public eye after a long while was the 2001 Afghan campaign.

And books like "Masters Of Chaos" and "Chosen Soldier" told their story in a great way. 

But most people still don’t understand that UW/FID is the SF strongest point, (and not a once in a lifetime "anomaly")  and it is the one most usefull in the GWOT in my humble opinion.

And that’s what they will probably try to focus on showing with this video. 

IMO, the fact that SEALs, MARSOC even the big Army and USMC are getting or trying to get  into the UW/FID or just FID business, may also have something to do with the timing of the documentary.

After all, there is one budget to go around for everybody, and SF has argued for years that its budget, compared to sheer number of operators deployed by them /per the total of SOF, is meager.

Hope I explained myself.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Oct 4, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I'll have to disagree with you there.  Some things aren't made public for legitimate reasons.



I think two different ideas are confused here...

There's a joke that runs in certain circles, the punchline of which is, "we're so high speed _we_ don't even know what we do!"

I'm sure that, if the "The Green Berets" were to be released in the Internet age, there would be howls of "OPSEC violation!".  Even though the movie was a bit hokey, it was successful in informing the public on what was going on, and how SF was doing its part to win.  

Clearly, we should not broadcast TTPs and how we do stuff (especially new and innovative things) for the obvious OPSEC reasons.  But through documentaries like what we're discussing, and professional journals and forums, there are legitimate topics of discussion to explain why one type of force can be used (e.g. how SF is employed as distinguished from other options) vice another.  For years, SF has been marginalized because use of terms like "special forces", "direct action", "unconventional warfare", etc have been bastardized.  

For the 90+% of the populace who don't know the difference, there are so many options and versions of "special operations"; it appears there is massive redundancy.  Unfortunately, lost in all the noise is the message that declares what makes each of these capabilities unique and necessary.  SF, for the longest time, has maintained it's _Quiet Professionals_ ethic, and has watched as a variety of capabilities have attempted to redefine and repackage what "special forces" and "unconventional warfare" are.  

USSOCOM is supposed to be that source to make the distinctions.  It is clear that their results are less than satisfactory.  Who's going to fill that gap?


----------



## Ravage (Oct 4, 2008)

Have you seen the docu SigO ?


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Oct 4, 2008)

Ravage said:


> Have you seen the docu SigO ?



I have not; I only became aware of it when you (aka USASOC PAO Forward :)) posted here.  I'm going to see if i can get my hands on a copy next week.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree with SigO here - this looks like it could be "The Green Berets" updated, or I think a better description would be an Internet Age Gabriel Demonstration.

SF is a known entity, with certain hidden aspects.  If this movie does it's job properly, the wrapper will be shown, but the contents will not be revealed.

The current sexiness of UW/FID has been the mainstay of the SF mission for over 50 years (longer if you count the OSS, and 1st CASSF).  We know what it really entails - these new guys on the block are going to get very disillusioned very quickly, they are not going to be truly ready for this mission for at least a decade, after they unteach what their grunts, and reteach them ...  hmmm- ah, never mind - it's an old argument.

Again - the movie/documentary - could be good or could fail miserably.

If it reveals anything that could be used against my brothers - I say burn it.


----------



## al2004 (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think its available to purchase yet, but the PAO said to keep checking this website...
http://www.soc.mil/SF/VIDEO/FIGHT.htm


----------



## tigerstr (Oct 6, 2008)

*thanks*



al2004 said:


> I don't think its available to purchase yet, but the PAO said to keep checking this website...
> http://www.soc.mil/SF/VIDEO/FIGHT.htm



Thanks a lot. Will check ASAP and keep checking!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd like to see it ASAP


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 10, 2008)

An *Update*:


*Video* (Frank Capra):

http://www.soc.mil/SF/VIDEO/capra.html


----------



## Olive Drab (Oct 15, 2008)

where can you watch this thing?  are they showing it again on post?


----------



## Ravage (Dec 20, 2008)

Saw it. Great documentary.

The US Army Special Forces truly are, as an old Jedi once told me, modern Warriors/Philosphers/Diplomats.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 22, 2008)

For all those interested, the documentary is available in the link below:

http://www.whywefightnow.com/download/index.htm


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the link Ravage!!


----------



## Russ (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the link Ravage. I'm definately going to be watching this today.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 22, 2008)

Consider it my X-mass gift


----------

